# MJ vs MBMJ vs Marc Jacobs New York vs The Marc Jacobs



## sdkitty

so I guess there are no more Collection bags?  I just bought a Marc Jacobs New York bag from the Empire line.  Now there is a less expensive line called The Marc Jacobs?
So currently two lines MJNY and The MJ?


----------



## sparklysparkles

The original article from WWD is behind a paywall, but: (https://www.refinery29.com/en-us/2016/02/103030/marc-jacobs-bags-under-500-dollars). All RTW collection is now sold exclusively through Bergdorf Goodman. The Marc Jacobs replaces the lower priced MBMJ but includes updates on archival collection pieces.


----------



## yellow_yeti

sparklysparkles said:


> The original article from WWD is behind a paywall, but: (https://www.refinery29.com/en-us/2016/02/103030/marc-jacobs-bags-under-500-dollars). All RTW collection is now sold exclusively through Bergdorf Goodman. The Marc Jacobs replaces the lower priced MBMJ but includes updates on archival collection pieces.


Great article


----------

